# Jr



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

. On line now


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

on line now, and at marburgers, bayou vista ez mart, louis bait camp right now...if you check the sports forum and the Aggies win tomorrow I will go crazy special special special.. this lure will soon be illegal


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got em ordered thanks


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Good deal! i gave ole johnny manziel the word and he made sure he would win tomorrow just so we all can get chickenboy luures!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Go A&M!!!


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good as usual, maybe a bubble gum/white jr ??

Really hoping for an upset tomorrow im a Longhorn fan but rooting for A&M tomorrow.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

You made Poppa Chicken so proud, he even has a smile on his face...! Are you handing out Cigars...?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Finally had the first order of the jr. Somebody named Beasley just got his entire order tripled


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm gonna wait till Texas A&M wins tomorrow to order.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Somebody named wiilams just placed the second order. Your order was just doubled

Gone to bed


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I need some chicken on a chain in jr size. When are more colors going to be available?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If you have to ask. You are now on probation and can not buy any of my lures for the next 6 months.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Nicely done man. The pumkinseed/chartrouse is the killer combo here. The 3" would be perfecto in that color.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe,

Your video clip with "WISKEY BENT AND HELL BOUND" and the picture with chicken boy Jr. make me to order some Jr.soon.
Maybe you remember when i have asking you if you make flounder king in 3 " and you tell me to cut...one inch.
Thanks for making this 3" lure.

Regards,

Jean Scurtu


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It is all for you Jean. It is a major undertaking


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I must see your web side to see the color and to chose what i think the fish is looking for instead of...GULP (use by my for over 10 years with success for flounder,red,specks,croaker,whiting....)

Thanks again,

Jean


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoop!!!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Jean is on probation too. Never ever will meet his expectations. You no buy for 6 months.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gig 'em Aggies!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Jean probation been lifted. My new friend


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey joe will Daleys have the Jr?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

In a week or 2. Different time zone.


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

just ordered my too....somebody drop this man several cases of red bull


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Somebody olmos. Just got double order too


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Here fishy fishy fishy . Look good chickenboy, but you know bigger chickenboy, bigger fish right? Haha.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Blackmagic now on probation too


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Blackmagic probation lifted. Now best friend


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey chicken Boy are you coming out with any new colors in the near future...?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Joe, any chance of the passion pink and cock of the bay becoming available in 3 inch? The regular size just feels clumsy in my hand. I think the smaller ones would feel more natural, errr, look more natural in the water, I mean.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

All best friends get to test new baits correct?Just kidding. :wink:


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Just ordered my Jr's, and some 4" chicken on a chain. I used the flounder king for the first time recently, and love the action of the tail.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*my desire*

have been jumping right to end
cut an inch and they still work


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

3" passion pink and small cock of the bay late this next week


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Fish the 3 and 4 on a tandem rig. The results are freakin awesome


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Will be placing my order first thing in the morning. Thanks Chickenboy!!! Gig'em Aggies!!!! Whoooooop!!


Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Jean is on probation too. Never ever will meet his expectations. You no buy for 6 months.


Now that is funny!

-mac-


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Jean probation been lifted. My new friend


Thanks Joe ,you are real nice man and i like yours 3" super lures.!!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Joe, are you going to make maroon and white Jr.?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Will make most existing colors in 3 inch in coming months. Charteuse, electric chicken, Bloody Mary coming next, then holographic passion pink. The pink one should be awesome under a cork. Also working on several new colors for the 4 inch shrimp. For example bubble gum pink with white tail. I have great results with that color in the thunder tail mullet and am should be finished with that color in the 4 inch shrimp in 7 days. I believe marburgers is announcing the flounder king jr the 610 radio show this morning. I am headed out at dawn to fish with it. Also will be posting a jig head that fits the 3 inch shrimp perfectly.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Also I am seeing a significant size difference in flounder right now. This coming cold front will be the icing on the cake. Great article by Chester Moore in Tide magazine on flounder the other day and great write ups in the galveston daily news recently


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

So free packs for A&M graduates?


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Uggg down with the flu & missed it .
Ill be ordering tonight Joe .
thanks


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Gig Em! I hope Johnny can pull this one out! 

Those look amazing

Tight Lines


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenboy tried to order mine last night I got this message (the request to place an order has already been submitted) when I posted that I had them ordered is when I got the message. So I would have been the first order did you receive my order or not it's was for 5 packs


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have plans for that one also!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Order placed. Added some chicken chit!!


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Joe, A&M is winning. After they win, I am going to order a bunch. Counting on you going crazy which will have me going cha-ching.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Whoop!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Triple orders for Aggies if they win, right? Class of '03!!!


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

How long till it's over ?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Whooooooop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, Chicken Boy Aggies Win.....!

My invoice # 3264 fill the box all the way to the top. Haha....!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Just One More said:


> Just ordered my Jr's, and some 4" chicken on a chain. I used the flounder king for the first time recently, and love the action of the tail.


Do I still get the special, or am I going to have to order again. My oldest graduated 2012 and I have a freshman there now. Whoop!

And my Invoice # is 3248.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Winner winner Chicken dinner!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok Aggies won. Congratulation! What is the special offer here Chickenboy? I will need to order asap.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Ok Aggies won. Congratulation! What is the special offer here Chickenboy? I will need to order asap.


Likewise...after that WIN, it's gotta be a "blow me away" sale, for sure. Give it up, CB.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Waiting impatiently lol.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Waiting waiting waiting.... buy one get one free (limit 10?) + free shipping!


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

I need a re-supply.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dude I need a drink after that.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

What do the Aggie have in common with the moon?

They both control the tide.

(Stolen from a friends facebook status)


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Hear about the Aggie a goat and Chicken on the Chain.....?


Oh Hell I can't tell on here.....! Haha..


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> on line now, and at marburgers, bayou vista ez mart, louis bait camp right now...if you check the sports forum and the Aggies win tomorrow I will go crazy *special special special*.. this lure will soon be illegal


Waiting... three specials means buy 1 get 3 free!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Waiting... three specials means buy 1 get 3 free!


Hope CB responds before we all sober up! 4 for 1 would be a good start!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Gig'em Aggies!!! What a great game!!! Now for the special offer.........


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just ordered (Invoice# 0000003265)....please send asap....flounder are starvin' over here! gb


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to go Aggies


----------



## Tideman (Aug 31, 2012)

Great Win for the Aggies. My oldest is a sophomore at A&M so we are pretty excited by the win. Looking Forward to next years game at Kyle. Bama will be looking for payback and the Aggies should be even better. This should be better than Alabama/LSU.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Order placed this morning.....

BTW.....hooked up on a nice 18" flattie yesterday with a strawberry/white!!! Thanks for dinner Chickenboy!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Order complete! Thanks CB! GO AGGIES


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

Hope he wasn't joking about doubling everyone's order cuz I ordered some!! Can't believe A&M won!! :cheers: My order# is 3288 :smile:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

order #3290 Whoop.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Order 3256...placed yesterday before the game...should have waited for the special offer!!! Oh well....bring on my Jrs!!!

Gig'em Aggies.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Coupon code: victory


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I knew you would make them eventually. Even when I asked you months back and you said no. Can't wait to try them. Will put an order in soon.


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

" victory " comes up as invalid code .....what's up with that .

Still waiting to order .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Worked for me just now. 


-mac-


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks I'll try again .


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

"Coupon code: victory is invalid. Please try again or contact us."

It just don't like me I guess .


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Maybe hit f5 on your computer to refresh it


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Order placed! 3309; coupon code "victory" works just fine!! Woooop!!


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

You are getting 25% discount!! Load up boys!!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I ordered early this morning before the code came out. However, I'm confident our favorite lure-maker will know the difference between pre-game Aggie prognostication, and post-game Aggie *super-upset-show-the-world-how-it's-done-victory*!!!

By the way.......what's the code for a Texans win?

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Just ordered some more. Thanks Joe. Ha ha they probably will be at my house tomorrow.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

yea...I had to place 2 orders also.:biggrin:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Order 3327!


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

Windows 7 be da debil ......... just sayin !

Hurry em up Joe ....I got fish to catch !


----------



## Slanteraknot (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait to try these lures. I always miss the discount codes. Finally got one. Woohoo!!! :dance:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just placed order. Hoping to be on the salt in 2 weeks!


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

Damnit ... I got all excited when I saw this thread and went and ordered some JR's as fast as I could! ... then came back and saw the 25% off coupon code! lol


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Seen enough, going to try these, looks like shipping dept. going to be busy!
#3349 Whoop! Yea I dont mind bandwagoning!


----------



## dunkky (Jul 22, 2010)

just order mine too... man.. that double triple deal would have been very sweet..... Invoice ID: 0000003353 

can't wait for Dec... don't wanna travel 7 hours for just 2 fish... thanks CB!!!


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Got mine ordered, but I didn't read all the way through this thread to see the discount. Oh well, I will be glad to try my luck with them soon


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the TRIPLE ORDER CHICKENBOY!!!*

Chickenboy,

I am honored to be the first to order JR. Thank you for the triple order, love me some Chickenboy lures, they are ''2COOL''. I will put them to good use.

Thanks Again,
Somebody named Beasley


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Ahhhh Chicken Boy,,,,Mr Bez is a believer now I see.? I will be over tomorrow to pick up my bag of JR's Mr Bez...BUSTED,!


----------



## Lawnboy750 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad to see my two compadres are listening to the rookie for once. Thanks chicken boy....


----------



## Lawnboy750 (Jan 14, 2012)

The rookie jrs. Are waiting for there chicken boy jrs for the next round... Thanks chicken boy..


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

2 jrs, 2 reds, 1 line

Thanks chickenboy the jrs on a tandem killed em this morning.


----------



## dunkky (Jul 22, 2010)

So, i got the rig down from Jean. how do u work the lures? i mean people say dragging it.. bump it.. does anyone have a video clip i can look and reference. I am a noob so, i don't know how to work the cb.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cobrah said:


> View attachment 548808
> 
> 
> 2 jrs, 2 reds, 1 line
> ...


Where'd you get the Jr's in that color? All I see are the red/white in 3" on the website.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

justletmein said:


> Where'd you get the Jr's in that color? All I see are the red/white in 3" on the website.


Picked em up at marburgers in seabrook yesterday. They also had strawberry/white, electric chicken and chartreuse


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cobrah said:


> Picked em up at marburgers in seabrook yesterday. They also had strawberry/white, electric chicken and chartreuse


10-4, thx.

ChickenBoy, you adding the other colors to the website any time soon? That coupon got me... if it's still valid of course.
edit: inb4 parole violation and no orders for 6 months.


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

justletmein said:


> Where'd you get the Jr's in that color? All I see are the red/white in 3" on the website.


I was wondering the same exact thing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Joe is being a sneaky pete


-mac-


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Got my CB shipment today. Thanks for the bonus! It's time to try out the jr. Flatties here I come!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Joe is holding out the other jr colors!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Will post them Sunday. Finished another one today


----------

